# Candy green TT



## MattAttack (Oct 10, 2008)

found this on youtube, pretty cool looking imo 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated


----------



## fEEDub v.1.0 (Jun 1, 2003)

i hope your joking?


----------



## mbaron (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: (fEEDub v.1.0)*

1. Disassemble
2. Sell any usable parts
3. Destroy all evidence that this ever existed
4. Vow to never do this to any car that's not from Japan
5. Renew NAMBLA membership


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (mbaron)*

LOL lambo doors & huge 20 inch chromes rims... leave that **** for the Civics


----------



## zetarhopike (Oct 6, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (zetarhopike)*

That is still one of the best pictures to ever hit the internet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tt5oul (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (l88m22vette)*

if you think that car looks anything but fugly...you need to find a closet, step into it, close the door, turn out the lights and punch yourself i nthe face repeatedly.


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

*FV-QR*

bling!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MattAttack (Oct 10, 2008)

sry i forgot im supposed to be an elitist ***** , my bad.


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (MattAttack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MattAttack* »_sry i forgot im supposed to be an elitist ***** , my bad. 

LoL theres a diff between being an elitist and having good taste. 
That car is all kinda of bad taste. My Mouth taste bad just looking at that pic


----------



## MattAttack (Oct 10, 2008)

I should have known you guys wouldn't be mature enough for this thread lol


----------



## zetarhopike (Oct 6, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *tt5oul* »_if you think that car looks anything but fugly...you need to find a closet, step into it, close the door, turn out the lights and punch yourself i nthe face repeatedly.


^yes this post was a bit much, but the rest are reasonable. Why would you post a video like this and not expect people to say what they think? This is the nature of ANY car forum, be it VW, Honda, Mazda, Porsche, Nissan or what ever. Just because we don't share your opinion doesn't make us immature or elitist.


----------



## tt5oul (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (zetarhopike)*

Matt,
Don't get your feelings hurt dude. I wasn't being serious. I was joking while voicing my opinion on how much I didn't like that car. It's an against all that is holy. 
My post wasn't much at all. If my post offends you then you must of not had Internet access long. People are far more brutal than I. 
It is your opinion. But don't be upset when people share their own opinions. Peopleon here are very passionate about cars. 


_Modified by tt5oul at 7:34 PM 4-12-2010_


----------



## zetarhopike (Oct 6, 2008)

*FV-QR*

If your response was aimed at me, I was not offended at all. Sorry to single you out of the crowd.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## tt5oul (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (zetarhopike)*

Wasn't at you. I edited my post when I realized it seemed that way


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

stupidest decision that guy ever made.


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ShockwaveCS)*

I just vomited in my mouth a bit.


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (bauch1425)*

I can dig the color if it was on a well done car, but TT's like that give us a bad name


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: Candy green TT (MattAttack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MattAttack* »_found this on youtube, pretty cool looking imo 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated


----------



## Wheelman21 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (M-Power M3)*

I just died a little bit inside!


----------



## winTTer (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Wheelman21)*

If i met the owner of this vehicle, I know we'd be sworn enemies


----------



## Z3r0 (Sep 24, 2006)

totally loving the color myself, though there was a lot on that car that I wasn't feeling like the whole front end, the excessive bling looking items on the interior and the rims.


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: (MattAttack)*

sorry Matt, I don't like that green TT either.
but it don't matter if I like it.... it was somebodies
idea of hotness. Matt likes it. custom bodywork and paint, giant chrome rims
.... just not my taste.


----------



## aTTenzione (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: (exboy99)*

lol anyone see the studded out shift knob and the dash that looks like it belongs in a boat


----------



## FOXRCNG11 (Oct 30, 2006)

ugliest 
P
O
S
ever!
its like having herpes but somehow the herpes got crabs on them... you just never want it and dont know wtf to do when it happens


_Modified by FOXRCNG11 at 9:52 AM 4-15-2010_


----------



## zetarhopike (Oct 6, 2008)

*FV-QR*

We just need to let this thread die! It has been on page 1 far too long.


----------



## Corrado SLC NL (May 3, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (zetarhopike)*

haha, that thing is HORRIBLE


----------



## winTTer (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (zetarhopike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zetarhopike* »_We just need to let this thread die! It has been on page 1 far too long.

This.


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Gold trim, Rhinestone encrusted boost gauge and shifter knob, 20" wheel, Gold bumper mesh.
What is not to like???


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (jwalker1.8)*


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## fEEDub v.1.0 (Jun 1, 2003)

Alright, who sold the TT to a mexican?


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: (fEEDub v.1.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fEEDub v.1.0* »_Alright, who sold the TT to a mexican?

Seems to have been a boatload of $$ (in this case, Italian Lira's) dropped in this project, most went in the wrong direction, but that's just me.
I couldn't quite lay blame for this monstrosity to either Maxi Tuning or Invidia Tuning, (both names were proudly displayed) without further research. 
5 minutes of internet searching showed Maxi Tuning to be in Europe (Spain/Portugal) with a branch in Mexico. A quick look at their website indicates they may receive most of the "flaming" for the exterior body parts.
However, I think Invidia Tuning (Italy based from their website) is the culprit for this as the car is proudly displayed on their website. Also evident is Invidia's logo which can be spotted all over the car (I cannot call it a TT anymore).
http://www.invidiatuning.com/shop.asp


----------



## 02tt225 (Sep 13, 2007)

The only thing I like (in the photos) is the powder coated gold leg rests, circle for the shifter, glove box & the vents. Other than that I have a feeling watching that video just gave me a tumor.


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

*FV-QR*

what the hell is up with everything..... curious has me at what are those head lights out of? and dare i ask for a pic of the rear. so i can mock it as well.


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Reminds me of Mustang headlights


----------



## 02tt225 (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (jwalker1.8)*


----------



## mbaron (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (02tt225)*

If we ignore this post, it will go away.
Please make it go away, just stop posting.
Do it for the children.


_Modified by mbaron at 8:25 PM 4-18-2010_


----------



## Mattionals (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mbaron)*

Isn't the whole Euro look supposed to be clean and shaved?








_EDIT:_ One of the guys looks straight out of Jersey Shore.


_Modified by PDubbs20AE at 11:11 PM 4-18-2010_


----------



## winTTer (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Audiguy84)*

crockskin FTW


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## winTTer (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (jwalker1.8)*

it just keeps getting worse


----------



## erik5TT (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (winTTer)*

in no intention of keeping this thread alive... what in the hell... this reminds me of a car the neighborhood gangsta kid would build on need for speed. it just goes to show what the world is coming to. it just upsets me that this has to be associated with tt's all together.


----------



## W225TT (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (erik5TT)*

A+ for his effort... but in my book... whats the grade for getting 2 right on the Bar? M-


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

02tt225 said:


> The only thing I like (in the photos) is the powder coated gold leg rests, circle for the shifter, glove box & the vents. Other than that I have a feeling watching that video just gave me a tumor.


 +1 That's pretty cool. If I had a black TT with black leather interior and gold vs-xx then all the interior pieces in gold would be MONEY lol .


----------

